# Fein Drywall screwguns



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone ever used these? Anyone? I can't find a single review (at least in English) anywhere. I'm hoping Rebel has some input on this one.

They're touted as being ultra-light and a finely crafted piece of machinery, with an impressive looking autofeed system.

I was out pricing hilti models today, and hilti has them beat by a long shot on the corded models (Fein doesn't offer a cordless). It looks like I'd be into a hilti autofeed cordless set up for just over $500, and the Fein corded autofeed clocks in at a whopping $625. Ouch. 

I think the hope would be that I'd never buy another gun again..............ever. I mean that. EVER.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

your suppose to buy American:whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Anyone ever used these? Anyone? I can't find a single review (at least in English) anywhere. I'm hoping Rebel has some input on this one.
> 
> They're touted as being ultra-light and a finely crafted piece of machinery, with an impressive looking autofeed system.
> 
> ...


Slim..465.00 for hilti autofeed cordless.and singleshot head 2 batteries and hardcase..just got one from hilti dirrect.check it out pic gotta love new tools thread...you wont be disapointed


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

You can get into a Hilti corded autofeed setup for <$300


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

And if you're interested, I'll throw down for a corded Hilti, extension, and auto feed attachment and can probably get a package deal from the local rep. I would also be interested in splitting a pallet of screws with you bro.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your suppose to buy American:whistling2:


where do your nails and screws come from? 
sometimes we have no choice . it sucks.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your suppose to buy American:whistling2:


Ever since Milwaukee started farming out their tools to China and The Czech Republic I'm finding that harder to do And everyone knows the Germans make better stuff.......except food:laughing:




smisner50s said:


> Slim..465.00 for hilti autofeed cordless.and singleshot head 2 batteries and hardcase..just got one from hilti dirrect.check it out pic gotta love new tools thread...you wont be disapointed


Yeah, I was down at the local dealer today, they want about $440 for the gun and $57 for the autofeed. Did the factory charge you shipping? I don't mind giving the local guys a little bit of profit, especialyl since I can walk in and not like it when I see it:thumbsup:



Checkers said:


> You can get into a Hilti corded autofeed setup for <$300


I noticed that their corded guns were only $120, so it looks like I could actually get into the setup for under $200 if I went corded. I used a corded hilti a while back when they were shaped like the roto-hammers and that gun was a POS. I'd definitely be leaning toward the 2500 rpm gun if I decided to do that, since it's a more versatile unit (decks, etc). The Fein has definitely got some positive attributes, such as being the lightest in the class, and has a near silent clutch for working in sensitive areas, as well as one of the best names in tool manufacturing.....but it sure comes with a price tag. I'm waiting to hear which strips it's compatible with, before I make any decisions. If the screws are impossible to come by, that'll seal the deal. 

I can reach 8' 6" off the floor with my Milwaukee, so I'm hoping either of the autofeeds will gimme that extra 6" so I can do this run of 9' condo lids without benches. The thing will pay for itself on lids alone. I'm also toying with the idea of mixing it up, and only using the autofeed when necessary....ie, lids and holding up top sheets. There have been a million times where I thought I could have used one, and it looks like it might be time....

I'm a little too poor to go for a pallet of screws right now...things have been slooooooooooooow here, but sometimes you have to spend money to make money. I'll let you know what I decide and we can take it from there.

btw....how's the baby?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Slim..465.00 for hilti autofeed cordless.and singleshot head 2 batteries and hardcase..just got one from hilti dirrect.check it out pic gotta love new tools thread...you wont be disapointed


So, would you mind taking a measurement from grip to nose so I can see if it gives me the reach I need for 9' lids? I really don't want to buy an extension right at the moment.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> So, would you mind taking a measurement from grip to nose so I can see if it gives me the reach I need for 9' lids? I really don't want to buy an extension right at the moment.


 here you go slim:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> here you go slim:thumbsup:


You rock bubba! It's gonna be a really close call, but I think I can hit 9' from the floor (my back hurts just thinking about it!)

Thanks dude!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

buy a pair of these slim:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> buy a pair of these slim:whistling2:


:laughing:

These are more my style...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)




----------

